# Barrier Island Station, Duck, NC.



## stanburge (Sep 19, 2007)

Barrier Island station. Wife and I visited on  our 38th anniversary week June 19, 2007. We had a one bedroom with one bathroom. The unit was old and in need of repair. Ceiling leaked over shower from bathroom up stairs. It was patched at an earlier date and was leaking still. unit was unclean as well. Partial kitchen had small fridge which was not defrosted and could not hold our food. Counter had to be used. After the third day without phone service and cockroaches seen on counter we were moved. Food had to be thrown out. Management would not respond to our issues so RCI was notified and we were moved to a wonderful timeshare Barrier Island in Kitty Hawk, two bedrooms and two bathrooms. We would not return to this timeshare. However, Duck was great. We would recommend staying off the island and visit Duck by car or bicycle if nearby. Would advise asking for a newer or refurbished unit if you select Barrier Island station: annoyed


----------



## Egret1986 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Sad to hear it!*

We've owned at Barrier Island Station in Duck since 1984, though have only used our actual unit three times.  With children in school, the timeframe hasn't coincided during breaks, but this year it does fall during their Spring Break, so I've been looking forward to going.  The last time we stayed in the unit was right after my sons were born 14 years ago.   My husband seems to think I will be disappointed, having stayed in some very large and fantastic timeshares the past 14 years.  Your review and other things I have read make me apprehensive about my upcoming visit in March.  It's been a great trader with RCI and the maintenance fees have remained stable, so that is why we have kept it all these years.  This upcoming visit will help me determine whether to keep it or let it go.


----------



## Carolinian (Sep 20, 2007)

BIS-Duck is sometimes a bit of a crapshoot, depending on whether you get one of the refurbished units or one that is in need of reburbishment.  Still, I would take that chance any day over being stuck so far off of the beach at Kitty Hawk!

One of the big problems at Barrier Island Station is that the developer has kept tight control over the HOA boards.  Their two sold out resorts could use a revolution to put the members in charge for a change.  There is a  lot of grumbling from BIS owners that the developer plays a heavy favorite toward the Kitty Hawk resort because it is still in developer sales.

Incidentally, on the local rental market, the Duck resort is in much higher demand than the Kitty Hawk resort, due to locations.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2007)

I wish there were a way to get a list of refurbished and unrefurbished units there. We exchanged in a few years ago because we needed a Sunday-Sunday unit for a specific week and our choices were limited.  We were very pleased, and surprised based on the number of complaints - it was lovely! Our unit there was actually much better than 2 other oceanfront OBX resorts we've stayed at so far, in terms of cleanliness and furnishings (Windjammer and Hatteras High). I like to be oceanfront, and at BIS-Duck we were in one of the farthest buildings from the ocean, but our satisfaction level was very high. And tho I don't think of myself as overly picky, I can be easily grossed out by certain kinds of dirt. I wonder what % of units are ok, and also wonder about the current condition of the ones that were OK a few years ago. 

Architecturally and location-wise I really loved BIS-Duck - Egret1986, as an owner maybe you can exert some influence? I agree with Carolinian that this place has so much potential, it could be the very best resort on the Outer Banks.


----------



## Carolinian (Sep 20, 2007)

I don't know how long ago you were at Hatteras High and The Windjammer, but new management at both has led to much better attention to housekeeping.  Previous management left a lot to be desired, particularly at The Windjammer.  From the RCI and II report card averages I saw a few months ago for The Windjammer, the improvement was very obvious.

The Windjammer has a good hands-on HOA board that recognized that they had a management problem and dealt with it.  Unfortunately, their members tend to be tight with money for resort improvements, so it is hard to get those budgeted.  They still have, for example, only one 19" TV in the unit (in the LR).  Most other resorts on the OBX have gone to 25" in the LR and added a 19" in the BR. One, Ocean Villas I, has even mounted flat panel LCD TV's on the walls of their master BR's.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2007)

To get graphic:

Hatteras High was several years ago, my complaint was that the living room upholstery was dirty and grimy. It was late summer, and I'm sure that can happen following a whole summer of suntan-lotioned people sitting around, but I didn't want to sit on the furniture w/o putting towels down - my threshhold.

Windjammer was this past Labor Day week. The unit itself was clean enough, except that there was trash in all the trash cans when we checked in (not an early check-in), housekeeping had forgotten to empty any of them and replace trash bags - we just took care of it ourselves because that was the fastest remedy, and didn't complain.  Aside from that, there were visible dust-bunnies on the upstairs walls which didn't really bother me, as did having to look at and deal with other people's kitchen and bathroom trash on arrival. The managers were great otherwise, I should have let them know about the trash. 

We otherwise had a great stay at Windjammer, but also I'm comparing furnishings, and general lightness and brightness and pleasantness of the units. Hatteras High and Windjammer units were functional, but our BIS-Duck unit was downright nice.


----------



## abdibile (Mar 2, 2008)

I was trying to find availability for Barrier Island Station - Duck any season, but could not find anything in RCI with neither of my weeks. (strong and poor)

Does anyone see it? 

All unites taken (high demand?) or does not RCI accept the weeks anymore?

Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 2, 2008)

abdibile said:


> I was trying to find availability for Barrier Island Station - Duck any season, but could not find anything in RCI with neither of my weeks. (strong and poor)
> 
> Does anyone see it?
> 
> ...




I'm seeing all kinds of availability there in RCI Weeks through May 25, 2008, and then after September 6, 2008 through the end of the year, including Christmas and New Years.  There is also a lot of availability in early 2009, but I stopped searching.  I'm using a Waikiki studio.

Dave


----------



## abdibile (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks a alot!

Looks like all my weeks are too good to see it. 
But your week is not bad either.

Strange...


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 3, 2008)

abdibile said:


> Thanks a alot!
> 
> Looks like all my weeks are too good to see it.
> But your week is not bad either.
> ...




Did you try searching for the resort by its number, rather than by region?  I used resort #1008 as my search criteria to see the above.  It returned both one and two bedroom units, which is quite a bit for my measly studio.

You could also try calling RCI and asking them to look for you.  I'm sure they can adjust things to suit your deposit.

Dave


----------



## abdibile (Mar 3, 2008)

I did also search by the # and it returned nada

Cool that you helped me to decide against buying a week there.

I really believed there was nothing available in RCI.


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 3, 2008)

In the new RCI book, BIS-Kitty Hawk has been downgraded to Silver Crown.  As it is the only resort on the OBX still in developer sales, it is strange to me that management let that happen.  Each resort gets their RCI comment card scores monthly and they had to see where the numbers were going, yet failed to take action to keep GC status.


----------



## janej (Mar 3, 2008)

I used my RCI points to trade in for a summer week this January.  I don't think there is any summer weeks left by now. 

We were there in summer 2005 and loved the location.  We had a spacious unit.  I am looking forward to going back.  We are not very picky on furnitures and appliances.  It's a very relaxed vacation to me.


----------



## paidemt (Mar 3, 2008)

I once had trouble switching a Barrier Island Station-Duck unit, which I had on hold, to a generic Fairfield deposit.  I was told it was due to the VEP filter at Duck being to low.  If you do not see any weeks, maybe you need to call RCI and request the VEP filter on your deposit be waved.  

I have been to BIS-Duck twice in the past year and have another unit booked for this May.  My family has always had a wonderful time there due to the location, just do not expect gold crown units or for maintenance to fix anything that is broken.  The resort staff have always been polite and helpful otherwise.  Once we had a water leak in the dining room.  It appeared to be an old leak, so we did not bother calling maintenance.  My kids placed towels on the floor to catch the water and moved the furniture away from it.  My family thinks of BIS-Duck as a little better than camping with an excellent location for the beach.


----------



## laura1957 (Mar 3, 2008)

I have stayed at this resort in October and thought it was great!!  We have gotten a "last call" there a couple times.


----------



## bobcat (Mar 4, 2008)

laura1957 said:


> I have stayed at this resort in October and thought it was great!!  We have gotten a "last call" there a couple times.



What about staying at the OBX 1 or OBX11.


----------



## laura1957 (Mar 4, 2008)

bobcat said:


> What about staying at the OBX 1 or OBX11.[/QUOTE
> 
> ???  Only place on Outer Banks I have stayed in recent years is Barrier Island Station - Duck.  Were very happy with place and have not looked anywhere else.


----------

